# Angelshops in Holland?



## dudausg (29. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme aus dem Kreis Heinsberg und habe ca. 5 min bis zu der Grenze von den Niederlanden. Bis nach Roermond habe ich ca. eine 35 min. Kann mir jemand in der nähe nen guten Shop nennen in den man gut fürs Karpfenangeln kaufen kann?

Gruß Dennis


----------



## QWERTZ (30. September 2008)

*AW: Angelshops in Holland?*

Hi Dennis,

der Laden "Eurotackle" hat in Roermond eine neue Filliale eröffnet. Ich kenne den Laden nur aus Venlo. Da ist er recht groß und hat eine gute Auswahl zu fairen Preisen. Schau mal auf www.eurotackle.de und dann unten in der informatie auf Filialen.
Da gibts auch ne Wegbeschreibung....

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Abramis_brama (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelshops in Holland?*

Moin!
Versuchs mal in Heinsberg! Kirchhovener Str.9
Gruß S


----------



## Holli4433 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Angelshops in Holland?*

Ich suche Angelshops in der Nähe von Ninwegen Holland komme aus Kleve Niederhrein


----------



## totaler Spinner (17. November 2008)

*AW: Angelshops in Holland?*

*Hengelsportcentrale Limburg*

*http://www.hsc-limburg.nl/*

*Keulsebaan 501*
*6045 GG Roermond*
*Tel:0475-332881*
*E-Mail: **info@hsc-limburg.nl*

*Openingstijden:*
*Maandag: van 13.00 tot 17.30*
*Dinsdag t/m Vrijdag van 10.00 tot 17.30*
*Zaterdag van 10.00 tot 17.00*
*Zondag van 12.00 tot 17.00*


Der Laden hat eine große Auswahl, auch für Karpfenangler, die Preise sind o.k., und ist neuerdings auch sonntags geöffnet. Der Angelladen ist im 1. Stock vom Bettenladen, was von draußen gar nicht so auffällt.


----------

